# Nhà bếp sáng bóng với những mẹo nhỏ vô cùng hay



## tibodinh

Nhà bếp sáng bóng với những mẹo nhỏ vô cùng hay Muốn làm sạch căn bếp hay khử mùi nhanh chóng bạn hãy thử những mẹo sau. 1. Làm sạch lò vi sóng - Cho nước ép vào vỏ của một quả chanh vào một cốc nước. - Cho cốc nước này vào lò vi sóng trong 5 phút và máy hút bụi công nghiệp khô ướt bật với công suất cao. - Chờ 15 phút rồi mở lò, lấy khăn lau sạch lò vi sóng. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 2. Loại bỏ mùi hôi trong nhà - Cắt một quả cam thành lát và cho vào nồi nước sao cho nước ngập quả cam. Đặt nồi lên bếp và máy chà sàn liên hợp công nghiệp thêm nguyên liệu tạo hương thơm như quế hoặc nhục đậu khấu và đinh hương. - Bật bếp và để cho nồi sôi càng lâu càng tốt. Chỉ trong 5 phút, hương thơm sẽ lan khắp nhà. Bạn có thể để nồi nước trong vài ngày để đun dần. 3. Trộn tinh dầu chanh và giấm để đánh bóng tủ gỗ Đổ tinh dầu chanh và giấm trắng theo tỉ lệ 1:1 trong bình xịt. - Xịt hỗn hợp này lên bề mặt gỗ rồi dùng khăn bông khô lau sạch. Nếu không có khăn bông bạn có thể dùng khăn giấy. 4. Làm sạch dụng cụ bào với một quả chanh - Cắt một nửa quả chanh và chà xát dụng cụ bào bằng mặt cắt của quả chanh trong vài phút. - Sau đó rửa sạch lại dụng cụ bằng nước ấm là nó sẽ sáng loáng như mới. 5. Làm sạch lò nướng - Khi bạn nướng xong, đồ ăn vương vãi trong lò mà lò vẫn còn nóng thì hãy rắc muối vào lò nướng. - Đợi cho bếp nguội rồi lấy khăn vệ sinh lò là sạch sẽ, hết mùi. 6. Làm sạch lưỡi máy xay Cắt một hoặc 2 quả chanh rồi cho vào máy xay và ấn nút xay trong 1 đến 3 phút. Sau đó rửa sạch bằng nước và lưỡi dao sẽ sáng bóng như mới. 7. Làm sạch nồi và chảo Trong một cái chảo khô, đổ một ít giấm táo vào và chà bên trong bằng giấy bạc. Sau đó phụ tùng thay thế máy chà sàn bạn sẽ nhận thấy có lớp màu đen nhưng điều này hoàn toàn bình thường vì nó là phản ứng hóa học. Rửa nồi và chảo một lần nữa bằng nước rửa bát là xoong nồi cực sạch. Lưu ý cách này không thực hiện với dụng cụ nấu nướng chống dính.


----------

